# Lilly's left eye is swollen



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm sorry Lilly's eye is swollen. Not much to offer here, but sending you some well wishes...hope she improves soon!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Do you let her put her head out the window as you drive? I thought maybe something flew into her eye


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

No - we do have a crate in the car...No open windows...


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Poor Lilly. I hope the meds will do the trick. 

Just came home from work and one of our kittens has an eye like this except his has proceeded to being swollen shut now. The vet has prescribed BNP and thinks it might be a scratch. 

Good thoughts for Lilly!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am glad the vet said there is no damage to her eye. Hopefully you will see improvement after she has been on the meds for a couple of days or so. I hope Lilly gets better soon!!!


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

> Just came home from work and one of our kittens has an eye like this except his has proceeded to being swollen shut now. The vet has prescribed BNP and thinks it might be a scratch.


best healing thoughts to your cat!

Heike


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

bumping up - It did not getter overnight, I almost think it got worse overnight...drainage is not working as well when she lies down?

I don't know....

Heike


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Did I miss that you took her to the vet?
I think it looks like a scratched cornea, but it is hard to tell from the pictures. I would be at the vet.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Awwww poor lilly. I could see what you were talking about in the pictures. Would it help to hold a warm compress to her eye. Would she let you do that??? Gambler is sending kisses :smooch::smooch:


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

How is the eye today?


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Maybe a bump to the orbital bone? Sending hugs and agreeing with the warm compress idea.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sad when I do not have any advice to offer but can't stay on the side, I will do what I can, send you healing thoughts for your princess Lilly.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

> Did I miss that you took her to the vet?
> I think it looks like a scratched cornea, but it is hard to tell from the pictures. I would be at the vet.


I took her to the vet on Friday. The eye exam was TOTALLY normal besides the swelling. No scratched cornea, no redness, no discharge but just the stupid swelling.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

> Maybe a bump to the orbital bone? Sending hugs and agreeing with the warm compress idea.


May be - I was looking at pictures and saw some human pictures after boxing with hematoma's at the eye 

I will try warm compresses today, I will see if she will let me do that...

Thank you!
Heike


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

> How is the eye today?


Ignutah - It is the same if not slightly worse over night, it seems to get better during the day and worse and night/ lying down; so there might be some inner drainage problem? I don't know...
It still doesn't look like an infection and it still does not bother her. I have not seen her scratching the face at all.
Weird...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would try the warm compresses and if they dont help today. If it doesnt help then contact the vet in the morning and ask for a refrerral to an opthamologist. It might take some time for the meds to work but I would think you should start seeing some improvement by now. Good luck


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

> I would try the warm compresses and if they dont help today. If it doesnt help then contact the vet in the morning and ask for a refrerral to an opthamologist. It might take some time for the meds to work but I would think you should start seeing some improvement by now.


These are exactly my thoughts. I already did send an e-mail to the Vet and ask for a referral/ further advice...Today is Sunday and tomorrow is a Holiday, so I will be patient till Tuesday....

Thank you, Carol.

I will also add some diphenhydramine (benadryl) orally tonight, just to see if that might help...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

The benadryl will certainly help reduce allergic irritation and inflammation. If it is an allergy you can also do some plain Visine drops, according to our Barkley's acupuncture vet. I only did it once and it worked for him, but his were truly allergy eyes, not from a trauma.

I'm glad you are getting it rechecked at the vets if it doesn't resolve. Eye issues can be very painful for our dogs and as an owner I always want to be careful so their vision isn't permanently impaired.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

I did do some warm compresses. She is great - she is tolerating it just fine, a real sweet heart.
Other than that - no changes, she is already very tired after walking and shopping and playing in the garden, so I will give her the benadryl at night time but not much earlier. ( I am afraid that I have to carry her outdoor to help her doing her business, if I give it to her to early  ).

Thanks for all the good advice!
Heike


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

You may want to get an x-ray. I had a 2 yr old who had a protruding eye. Vet said not to worry. About 6 months later he had an x-ray as prep for a root canal. X-ray showed a tumor behind his eye which turned out to be very agressive osteosarcoma. Hopefully your girl doesn't have this problem but I thought you should know about my experience. Good-luck.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

> You may want to get an x-ray. I had a 2 yr old who had a protruding eye. Vet said not to worry. About 6 months later he had an x-ray as prep for a root canal. X-ray showed a tumor behind his eye which turned out to be very agressive osteosarcoma. Hopefully your girl doesn't have this problem but I thought you should know about my experience. Good-luck.


That's always in the back back back mind....I try not to think about it right now, but of course you are right...there is always that possibility...

Anyway, I do imagine that the swelling is a tiny little bit better today. If it is just my imagination or the truth I will see in another couple of days, I hope.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Update:

Swelling did get a tiny little bit better, but is definitely still there. I made an appointment to see an ophthalmologist tomorrow afternoon, which works great for me since this is my last off day for a while....

Heike


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

No advice, just wishing the best for your sweet girl.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I will be anxious to hear what the dr. says after tomorrow's visit.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Good luck, and hope you get some peace of mind.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Thank you so much for checking in! Updates will follow!!

Heike


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Good luck at the eye doctor and will watch for updates.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Wishing you the best. My pup was diagnosed with an eye problem and treatment by an opthomologist that my regular vet couldn't figure out.
I hope it turns out to be a simple problem with a simple solution.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Lilly had her ophthalmologist appointment this afternoon. A real vet ophthalmologist, there are rare as an entity 
Anyway, we were stuck in the little examination room for 30 minutes...whining dogs next door, opening doors, closing doors, voices...Lilly started painting and I started to play games with her to distract her....Do you notice that all the eye muscles tighten up when dogs are excited?! I bet you know that...As a first time dog owner I just recently learned it from a 'dog language video'. Anyway, when the ophthalmologist came in her lower eyelid was almost normal (and I bet part of it was the contraction of the eye muscles due to excitement) and she (the ophthalmologist) looked at me - like: What? Swelling? Where? What are you talking about?
Anyway:
She did a full eye examination (- $100 ) including looking at the retina and the optic nerve, numbing up the cornea to look in with a split lamp) and Lilly was just a hero, she did hold still just perfectly!!! She did MUCH better than at home when I have to give her the one eye drop!!!
Everything looks normal. No signs of injury/ infection...so she doesn't know either the reason of the swelling.... She was thinking it could have been a bee sting, or rubbing in something...and it went away on its own or the eye drops, especially with the steroids might have helped. So, she was hoping she will never see us again 
If the swelling does come back, we have to think about a biopsy to rule out mast cell tumor or lymphoma. Especially mast cell tumor could get better with steroids she mentioned a couple of times.

Well, back home, with a relaxed Lilly, you still can see the swelling, but I still think, it did get better these last days. And I hope it'll go away and I do NOT have to do an follow up appointment for biopsy....

Heike


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So glad to hear the good news for you and Lilly.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Glad that it is better and the vet didnt see anything.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Very good news


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad the vet gave you good news. Hope Lilly improves completely real soon!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Good news, thank you for the update. Will pray for your girl to wake up tomorrow morning with no swelling at all.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

THANK YOU All!!!!
Lilly eye really looks much better! Whatever it was - I hope it'll go completely away and stay away...

Heike


----------

